# is a wife flirting IF



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

when i talk to the wife that lives next door i can see her boobs coming out of her swimsuit and its white so i can see think pink nipples through it a bit too. 
does this mean she is flirting or not?
do wives think about this when they wear a swimsuit?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

What difference does it make, she is married.......


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

if she is definitely flirting then i won't talk to her.
but if she is not then its ok i think.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

You are a teenager, just stop thinking about it and stop talking to her. I think you've developed some kind of crush or obsession about her and the best way to get rid of it to ignore her and move on.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> You are a teenager, just stop thinking about it and stop talking to her. I think you've developed some kind of crush or obsession about her and the best way to get rid of it to ignore her and move on.


i'm definitely physically attracted to her yep.
hard to avoid cos my dog is in the backyard always cos he's not allowed in the house etc


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

marriage_student said:


> i'm definitely physically attracted to her yep.
> hard to avoid cos my dog is in the backyard always cos he's not allowed in the house etc


Keep your DOG in your pants, or neighbor will put his foot in your backyard...


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I think I'll sit back and wait for the "My neighbor's husband beat the sh*t out of me" thread.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Woodchuck said:


> Keep your DOG in your pants, or neighbor will put his foot in your backyard...


a dog's gotta eat. 
its just a very hard situation to avoid cos of my dog being so close to where she is.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I think I'll sit back and wait for the "My neighbor's husband beat the sh*t out of me" thread.


i doubt anyone would make a thread about that.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> i doubt anyone would make a thread about that.


If you don't back the f*ck off, it may very well be your next thread.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> If you don't back the f*ck off, it may very well be your next thread.


Word.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

marriage_student said:


> when i talk to the wife that lives next door i can see her boobs coming out of her swimsuit and its white so i can see think pink nipples through it a bit too.
> does this mean she is flirting or not?
> do wives think about this when they wear a swimsuit?


You really, really need to talk to a real live woman. Put the porn away, go outside (not your back yard) and find a nice single girl and just talk to her. You come across as very sheltered... or something... I can't quite figure it out. I find the details you add (pink nipples) a bit strange.

There is a relatively new thing happening where young men have been exposed to so much porn from a young age they are having trouble forming relationships with women or they fixate on a particular woman and the way things "should" be. I wonder if that's going on here a little bit.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

marriage_student said:


> when i talk to the wife that lives next door i can see her boobs coming out of her swimsuit and its white so i can see think pink nipples through it a bit too.
> does this mean she is flirting or not?
> do wives think about this when they wear a swimsuit?


What kind of answer are you looking for? 

Fantasy is best left to fantasy.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

And @GusPolinski is spot on...If the husband catches wind that this kid is scoping out his woman, he better pray that the dude is "chill" because if not...A serious beatdown will be the order of the day. If I ever caught a kid ogling my woman...I'd make the boy pee his pants by instilling the Fear of God into him.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

I Don't Know said:


> You really, really need to talk to a real live woman. Put the porn away, go outside (not your back yard) and find a nice single girl and just talk to her. You come across as very sheltered... or something... I can't quite figure it out. I find the details you add (pink nipples) a bit strange.
> 
> There is a relatively new thing happening where young men have been exposed to so much porn from a young age they are having trouble forming relationships with women or they fixate on a particular woman and the way things "should" be. I wonder if that's going on here a little bit.


i don't use porn, i just think of my fav ladies from my own life. 
i'm not sure if hers are pink but most are, just generalizing. 



MountainRunner said:


> And @GusPolinski is spot on...If the husband catches wind that this kid is scoping out his woman, he better pray that the dude is "chill" because if not...A serious beatdown will be the order of the day. If I ever caught a kid ogling my woman...I'd make the boy pee his pants by instilling the Fear of God into him.


well my dad and me were at his workmates bbq and the workmate had a horny-looking wife with a denim skirt and i did not get into trouble for looking at her skirt even when the workmate was sitting next to me! i thought it was ok to look.


----------



## marriage_student (Nov 24, 2015)

Personal said:


> If you want to see swimsuits,why don't you just go to the beach. Anyhow instead of wasting your time thinking about your married neighbour, why don't you make the effort to talk to single women.


i do go to the beach, but if i talk to a lady there she will see my tentpole. but i do lay near a lady, its ok if i lay on my tentpole.

i do talk to singles but my nieghbour talks to me when i'm in the backyard with my dog.


----------

